
Humble Book Bundle: Bitcoin, Blockchain and Cryptocurrency - lainon
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/bitcoin-cryptocurrency-books
======
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
> Bitcoin payments have been disabled for the Humble Book Bundle: Bitcoin,
> Blockchain & Cryptocurrency.

Weak.

It doesn't look like almost any of these can be bought with bitcoin or any
other cryptocurrency.

~~~
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
Looks like they just updated it to allow for BTC purchasing.

------
j_s
On the cybersecurity bundle, my new hero dsacco posted[1]:

 _So, I 've read most of these. Here's a tour of what is definitely useful and
what you should probably avoid._

Anyone read enough of these to do the same for this bundle? If so, thanks in
advance for saving me a truckload of time!

edit:[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14791601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14791601)

~~~
phaus
His comment was excellent, but I kind of disagree with his comment on The Art
of Memory Forensics.

Its basically a book about learning to use volatility to perform memory
forensics. If you want to do that, its one of the best ways to learn. However,
if you want a more general, non-tool based approach to the concepts (rather
than performing memory forensics), perhaps his other suggestions are better
sources.

------
phaus
Are any of these any good? I don't know anything beyond the basics, but I'd
like to learn.

------
znpy
Remember that you can select entities like the EFF for charity donations!

